# will mein Felt manic 2009 verkaufen bräuchte hilfe mit preis



## Chillala (4. Mai 2012)

Hei leute
ich hätte da mla ne frage weil ich mein felt manic (baujahr 2009) verkaufen will leider hab ich keine ahnung mit gebrauchtpreisen und würde mich über gute antworten freuen

ich hab erst odi griffe für 15euro und und das vordere teil der hinterbremse für 30euro von odyssey eingebaut 

das rad ist noch in einem rechtgutem zustand hab es für 480euro gekauft 
würd ich da noch 250-300 für kriegen+4pegs und eingebautem sporttretlager


----------



## lightmetal (4. Mai 2012)

Was ist denn ein Sporttretlager? Stell das Dingen fuer 250 VHB bei ebay Kleinanzeigen ein und sei bereit ein wenig runter zu gehen mit dem  Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (4. Mai 2012)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Stell das Dingen fuer 250â¬ VHB bei ebay Kleinanzeigen ein und sei bereit ein wenig runter zu gehen mit dem  Preis.



Das, und  es angesichts des derzeitigen Preisverfalls bei Radteilen auch verkraften, wenn ich sage, dass 250â¬ fast schon eine astronomisch hohe Summe wÃ¤re. Vielleicht springt wer drauf an, Leute mit Sachverstand werden dafÃ¼r eher sogar noch weit weniger zahlen.


----------

